# WPA_Supplicant i łączenie z różnymi sieciami

## d0b

witam

mam taki problem iż używam do połączenia z moją siecią domową (WPA2), aplikacji WPA_Supplicant, mam ją tak skonfigurowaną że przy starcie Gentoo samo się łączy z siecią domową i wszystko jest cool. Problem jest taki że nie wiem jak zrobić aby np teraz kiedy jestem na wyjeździe i również mam dostęp do AP (WPA) połączyć się z innym AP ?? mam oczywiście klucz, nazwę sieci etc (od zarządcy hotelu), podobnie mam kiedy jadę do znajomych którzy też mają wi-fi zabezpieczone WPA.  Czy jak się gentoo normalnie załaduje , czy mogę później po odpaleniu Xów, wydają jakieś polecenie połączyć się z inną siecią, którą mam obecnie w zasięgu, znając jej klucz i SSID ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

mozesz probowac poprzez wpa_gui.

----------

## Yatmai

Albo zwyczajnie dopisać do wpa_supplicant.conf kolejne sieci - automat będzie się łączył po kolei do sieci aż jakąś złapie  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

Możesz również spróbować NetworkManagera z gui, np knetworkmanager.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## DtZ

Jest też wicd. IMHO jest dużo lepszy od NM. Deamona dodajesz do runlevela i ze skonfigurowanymi wcześniej sieciami przy starcie systemu połączy się automatycznie. Jak jesteś gdzieś na wyjeździe to po odpaleniu xsów masz graficznego klienta wicd-client. Odpalasz wpisujesz niezbędne dane i po zabawie.

----------

## qubaaa

nakladka graficzna na wpa nie chce mi dzialac pod kde4 zbyt dobrze. Ktos poleci jeszcze jakies narzedzie do tego? Nie chce mi sie za kazdym razem configa ustawiac w trybie tekstowym, a czesto zmieniam polozenie.

----------

## Qlawy

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> nakladka graficzna na wpa nie chce mi dzialac pod kde4 zbyt dobrze. Ktos poleci jeszcze jakies narzedzie do tego? Nie chce mi sie za kazdym razem configa ustawiac w trybie tekstowym, a czesto zmieniam polozenie.

 

do WPA_SUPPLICANT możesz ustawić kilka seci w jednym konfigu i on będzie probówal się podłączyć do tych sieci wg priorytetów jakie są ustawiane również w tym pliku. Na wiki jest ładny opis jak się do tego zabrać. Niestety na moim baselayout2 nie udało mi się tego doprowadzić do przyzwoitej pracy  :Sad: 

----------

## qubaaa

mam kolka configow, ale ludzie udostepniajacy łacze w barach wymyslaja co rusz jakis inny zaskakujacy ssid...

----------

## matiit

No to użyj wicda czy tam networkmanagera

----------

## DtZ

matiit++

IMHO jeżeli chodzi o laptopy i sieci bezprzewodowe to nie ma sensu konfigurować wszystkiego ręcznie poprzez edytowanie plików konfiguracyjnych. Zbyt dużo z tym zabawy. Programy takie jak wicd i networkmanager wykrywają zabezpieczenia sieci i pozwalają odpowiednio je skonfigurować znacznie szybciej i skuteczniej.

----------

## Poe

postawiłem sobie wicd. to jest coś, czego naprawdę mi brakowało. jednak mam mały, ale bardzo irytujący problem. na routerze mam ustawioną opcję, żeby nie rozgłaszało SSIDa, z różnych względów, jednak jest mi to potrzebne. dodałem do acces-listy mojego maca itp i teraz, kiedy włączam gentoo, wicd odpala się wraz z managerem, nie widzi tej mojej sieci (mimo iż jest w wpa_supplicant.conf), a dodawanie sieci (podawanie ssida ukrytej) bardzo często nie skutkuje. hm, inaczej. na liście w wicd wydnieje sieć pt. "hidden". to jest moja sieć, poznaje po macu routera. jednak nie łączy się do niej, ciągle ustanawia połączenie, ale bez skutku. dopiero jak odznaczę "automatyczne łączenie" do tej sieci i podam mu ssida ukrytej, to ewentualnie wtedy zaskoczy i połączy się już do sieci "POE". a nie raz jest tak, że dopiero po restartcie całego systemu (bo jak zresetuje net.wlan0 i wicd, to całkiem leży, nie widzi żadnych sieci), to zaskakuje nawet z automatycznym połączeniem. mam nadzieję, że nie pogmatwałem zbytnio i wiecie co może być przyczyną tego, jakby nie patrzeć, błędu.

pozdrawiam.

----------

## lsdudi

@Poe

Z hidenami sie nie laczylem wiec nie pomoge.

Ale zrestarowaniu recznemu eth/wlan tez musisz zrestartowac recznie wicd przez /etc/init.d/wicd restart

----------

## Poe

owszem, wiem o tym, jest to logiczne, ale w tym wypadku nic nie daje.

----------

## mormo

w wpa_supplicant ap_scan=1 a  wicd graficzny wykrywa hiden wifi

----------

## Poe

tak, wiem. w wpa_supplicant mam juz długo ustawione ap_scan, wicd widzi sieć Hidden, jednak nie może się do niej podłączyć. dopiero po jakimś czasie (po którejś próbie, jak odznaczę w Hidden łączenie automatyczne) po podaniu ssida podłącza się do wlaściwej sieci (na liście jest podany ssid i pokazuje ze jest podpięty do ssida i do hidden.)

----------

## SlashBeast

Warto bawic sie w ukrywanie sieci? Nawet moja Nokia wyświetla takie sieci i pozwala się do nich podłączyć.

----------

## mormo

w_sumie czytajac twojego posta sprobowalem sie tez pobawic w hidden wifi i wicd i rzeczywiscie wicd  nie_chce sie laczyc 

(ale chyba nie z powodu hidden tylko roznic ustawien WPA-PSK- TKIP AES rutera a ustawien wicd ) bynajmniej dziwnie sie zachowuje, dlatego walic gui. wole wpa_supplicant  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

@Slash, w moim przypadku nawet trzeba  :Wink:  właścicielka nie może sie dowiedzieć, ze u mnie jest więcej niż 1 komputer, co za tym idzie nie moze sie dowiedzieć o routerze, a windows nie pokazuje ukrytych sieci.

----------

